# Jet Head Lure Preferences



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

I just picked up a pack of jet heads. For mahi do you prefer to run them naked or pin rigged with a hoo? Also, is chafe tubing necessary on 300# to hook loops? Thanks.


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

If your targeting just dolphin then I believe 200# is about as much as I'd go. I prefer my dolphin baits to be a lure bay hoo combo. I use chafe tubing on all my trolling connections from 100-400#.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

I use chafe tubing on anything that gets crimped, which means 130# to 600#. B, no I do not use a ballyhoo behind a jet head. Run one way the F back on the shotgun. Usually good for bigger tunas on the troll.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Thanks guys.


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

That one way the F back can be on a Birdie, for extra action. And if it is Tuna you are looking for on that one (as we do), use 80#-130# Dissappearing Pink Leader (or 130# Wire - not near as good). We usually run a Cedar Plug/ Birdie way the F back.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

With the hookset in the picture, you can't pull a ballyhoo anyway without rerigging it. What pound leader did those jets come rigged on?


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Woody, they did not come rigged. I rigged some of them(with wire) to take a ballyhoo(pin rig) on #10 wire. The others are just #150 mono with chafe tubing and glow beads for hook placement.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

For what it's worth, the hook 2nd from the left, I've had those skinny ones break before. I know a lot of people like them for ballyhoo, but I never use jhooks for naturals anymore so I've gotten away from using them altogether. Secondly, the larger coils you make with your leaders, the less memory they will have. They definitely pack up nice and compact the way you have coiled them, but they will look like a slinky when you finally use them. You can get away without using the beads for placement between back of lure and hook by twisting the mono around itself to the necessary length needed for each lure. Just my $0.02. Good luck


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Thanks Capt. You just use strictly circle hooks for your naturals now?


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

Kenton, those should do well :thumbsup:

We use Stainless J-Hooks.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

I still use J hooks if at all possible on my lures with baits and I'm probably over engineering the whole thing. I use the SS thimble, crimps, slide the plastic glow chafe tube over it to keep th re hook straight in line with the leader. When I replace the leader I reuse the thimbles and hooks.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Kenton said:


> Thanks Capt. You just use strictly circle hooks for your naturals now?


Kenton, they changed the laws on pulling naturals in tournaments I think back in 2006 or 2007. Anyway, because we have to compete with circle hooks in tournaments, it's kind of counterproductive to go back to pulling jhooks with naturals when you are fun fishing. May as well practice with what you have to compete with. Also, in the last few years I was chartering in Venice, we use circles for everything. So needless to say, with repetition comes comfortability in using them. I don't kill as many meat fish as I used to (if my freezer is full, we have started tagging a lot of dolphin and tuna as part of Louisiana's tagging program). Pulling circles facilitates the dehooking process and minimizes the number of mortally wounded fish. 99% of the time they set right in corner of the fish's mouth, the fish stays on top during the fight (with tuna being the exception), which means we can get the release quickly.

I personally do not use metal thimbles for anything except my cable rigged hooksets. There is an awfully sharp edge on those thimbles and the thought of mono touching that is enough. Chafe tubing on mono in place of metal thimbles. Lower profile than the plastic ones, as well.

If you do insist on using the j hooks for ballyhoo, I personally like the Mustad 7691s (stainless) 9/0 for that application. It has a slight inward bend which I prefer. I also use those hooks for the few lures I do pull, these days. Chris V sells a lot of hooks so I am sure he will chime in here.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

I'm going to Half Hitch to drop off a rod for repairs so I'll pick up some of the green chaff protectors and give them try. I've never had a SS thimble cut me off before but there is always the first time. In Australia and Guam I have had long duration battles where the hook chaffed through the monofilament even when using a Flemish Loop so I opted for the SS thimbles. I haven't chaffed through monofilament since but then the fish here are a lot smaller too.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

No need for "flemish loop" with chafe gear, and there are PA-LENTY of big fish here


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Yes there are plenty of big fish here Capt Woody but the Pacific can spoil you with big fish a half mile offshore, there is nothing quite like a quick and steep drop to benthic depths.


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

Kim said:


> Yes there are plenty of big fish here Capt Woody but the Pacific can spoil you with big fish a half mile offshore, there is nothing quite like a quick and steep drop to benthic depths.


 True that in regards to the short trip. However, the close proximity of deep water there and the haul to get to the Continental shelf here will mean very little once the fight starts. Big fish will test your tackle no matter where you are.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Kenton I went and picked up some chafing material and rigged some circle hooks behind sea witches. I chose the springs wire chafe over the plastic tube stuff simply because I liked the green color better. This is how I rigged them, if someone has a better way I'm sure they will post it up.

```

```
I know that it was mentioned about memory in the leaders using smaller coils but it's about the same coming off tha#130 fluorocarbon spool and it's pretty handy to be able to store them in a zip lock baggie.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Yaaa....have you tried rigging ballys on that rig yet? With a circle, and pin rig?


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Dang I just noticed in the pic that I have the pin on that one upside down! I had better go check them all now . LMAO.


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

We use long shank J-hooks with the wire going up, instead of down.

Try the (black) anti-chaffe tube J&M sells. That'll work much better for your application.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Ok don't you know that I had to take the pic of the one out of six that I goofed on, go figure.

I normally do to but I want to give it a try and see how it works. I've never tried that particular configuration before so it's something new for me. In the past with circle hooks I have either run the leader up through the bait and secured with rigging floss or just sewn them for bigger baits (labor intensive).

I use the pin rigs with the J hooks as shown a couple posts up but after reading Capt Woodys post I thought what the heck lets give it a try and see if it works. If it does it will be quick and easy using a circle hook instead of a J hook.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

bright colors and naked. when we come across them, its usually a school and they fight each other over the bait. guaranteed to get hit and using any kind of bait is just a waste of money/time. really get them going and you can drag a pink sock and get hit.


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

Kim, I like the way you invest in Tackle!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

You lost me Capt D. Anyway going to try out the ugly circle hook quick rigs today and see if they work.


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

Lost ya? I paid you a compliment.

From your many posts I see lots of nice Tackle!


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

First off I like the colors of the lures. Im still learning all the talk about how the rigging is done these days. Years ago the way we rigged are stuff was not the same as today. The main thing I know is to make sure that the ballyhoo or whatever bait your trolling is not spinning like a top. I do like the circle hooks a lot. I'm always keeping an open mind and try to learning something new every time I go out fishing. Kenton already has shown me a few things I like. I can't wait to put in a line with him. Btw Mako is up and running again.
WhyMe 
Mako My Dayo


----------



## Gamefish27 (Nov 13, 2009)

like to ask what the small swivel is for? your main line would have the swivel?


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Most of mine end in loops or corkscrew swivels, having a swivel on the leaders make it easy to connect them.


----------



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

i like the double crimp. Is there a reason behind the spacingbetween crimps?I need to go re-do several of mine and curious about the spacing I saw in the pic between crimps.

Great posts. Much apprecaited.

Pan


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

As I said before about rigging and things are done differently this days. Anybody rigging your lures like this?
WhyMe 
Mako My Dayo


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Or like this?
WhyMe 
Mako My Dayo


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Kenton, I'm sorry for jacking your post here but something good might come out of it.

Why Me in the rigs you posted I can give my opinions for what they are worth.

First pic

The top lure rig with the King type stinger hook. That rig would work much better on a bait rather than a skirt. The reason for that is the stinger hook has pretty much 360 degree of rotation potential and it could end up tangling in the skirt fouling the lure.

The bottom lure is actually how I learned to rig. The Flemish loop will cinch down tight on the hook eye when you hook up on a fish. I got away from that when I started using chaffing gear, I'm kind of stuck on thimbles but after reading what the pros like Captain Woody had to say I'm trying to gear myself for some change and try out some of the plastic tube chaffing gear. Those guys do it for a living so .... I'm going to give it a try.

Second pic, with the leader and stinger cable in the hook eye might be a recipe for some chaffing. I'd say a good instance for using chafing gear. Also it a good idea to use rigging tape to secure the wire cable to the first hook shank and stiffen the works up so the hook doesn't flop around upon strike. You could also use heat shrink or even zip ties if the cable is stiff enough.

I haven't tried my ugly circle hook rigs yet, but I did put a ballyhoo out to thaw, that way I can give it a try at home to see if it's workable. I think that experiment is best given a trial run at home before use just in case it's back to the drawing board.

I think the circle hook with the pin rig will work. Riging the Ballyhoo on to the hook and securing with pin and spring seems like it will hold properly. I'll put it out and troll it on Thursday and see how it works in the real world. I think this rig will work well with smaller Ballyhoo 6 - 8 inches, this one is 12/13 inches.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

You need to clip that excess wire on your pin rig


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Clipped!


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Kim, with the hook being so far forward in that Hoo i would be worried about the amount of fish lost due to short strike for sure. But like you said, working better with smaller hoo. Or just add a longer trace for the pin would remedy it as well i suppose.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Kenton said:


> Kim, with the hook being so far forward in that Hoo i would be worried about the amount of fish lost due to short strike for sure. But like you said, working better with smaller hoo. Or just add a longer trace for the pin would remedy it as well i suppose.


Kenton, you're starting to overthink it a little. Traditional jhook fishing is drag and snag. There isn't a lot of skill involved and you can often hook fish (well, they hook themselves) while making a sammich. Circles are a great way to get the crew more involved, as they are directly involved with the bite and hookset. When pulling circle hook ballys on the troll, the reel is not left in strike or anywhere close to it. Freespool with clicker on in most cases, not including pitch baits. The fish meets absolutely no resistance when taking the bait. We regularly fish circle hook ballys on 150# leader and catch wahoo all day long; hook right in corner everytime. It is a totally different learning curve than lures or jhook ballys but much more effective, in my opinion. And great for release-destined fish. The number of circle hook fish you will lose to pulled hooks will probably be in the single digits at the end of the year, compared to jhooks pulling, which will be high. Start making notes everytime you have a strike, a pulled hook, on lures or jhook ballys


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

So the goal is to have the fish just swimming and mimic the most natural scenario possible. I get it now. Different way of thinking for sure.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Well, it's the bite that is completely different. Fishing in freespool, naturally you are gonna have to engage the drag yourself or else the fish is outta here. But it's knowing how long to let him eat for, when to reel, when not to reel (when he is swimming at you), etc.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Maybe we need to hire you for a day and shows us some new tricks. Thanks for all the info so far. Check your PM's about the reel leashes and wind-ons when you get some time.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

I'm getting the feeling that Ill provide a few laughs working out the sea witch circle hook rig. I trolled the Sea Striker pin rig with the Ballyhoo on the circle hook and it trolls just fine. No bites on it but thinking maybe try it out on some kings just to put it on the learning curve since it would be similar to the Wahoo bite.


----------



## LoboSportfishing (Jun 25, 2014)

*Rigging*

Generally for Mahi i make my jet heads into a daisy chain configuration. I usually max out 200lb test on leader. I will run leader of 10'. My hook set depend on length of skirts/lure. On the FloMax-Pro Jet heads the lures 12" I use a 8/0 180 degree hook set. 

In Daisy chain configuration I run a 5" hummingbird with 2-4.5" Squids.

In the NE Canyons I run a lot of Greens and Rainbows. In FL I run Blue and silvers and Greens.

Another thing I keep on the boat is a few sets of Add-a-Birds. Pretty much a simple bird rig to add action to any lure. Sometimes I find that the fish are there just not that excited by the spread add a bird or change colors and all of a sudden luck changes.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Those are some sweet looking lures!


----------



## LoboSportfishing (Jun 25, 2014)

*Thanks!*



Kim said:


> Those are some sweet looking lures!


Thank you! Figure I would share with you guys, this was a good forum on jet heads and peoples preference in rigging.


----------



## fishmagician (Jun 4, 2014)

Everyone has his or her own way of rigging, on those lures, mine would be on 80 - 130 tops. No B/hoo on those rascals.


----------

